# Whats the longest you have ever gone without food?



## Everymanalion (Feb 11, 2013)

I personally have never gone without food on the road, I have been poor in Mexico and still gotten things to eat and fill my belly up but I have heard some horror stories about some of you guys being stuck in a spot with no food and no generous people around to help out or a dumpster to dig around in. Whats your personal experience been with not finding food on the road? Longest you have gone hungry for?


----------



## landpirate (Feb 11, 2013)

I really don't think there is any way you could starve, or even just go hungry. There are always ways to get food the only thing standing in your way is laziness or perhaps illness (not able to get up and go find food). I have gone 4 days without eating before but the only thing stopping me was drink, drugs, laziness and stupidity. you can spange for money for food, beg for food, bin dive, steal, forage, eat at drop in shelters...so many ways there are no excuses.


----------



## landpirate (Feb 11, 2013)

ps. I should just add I am talking about going hungry in developed countries where there is an abundance of food, not somewhere famine stricken or suffering from drought.


----------



## thapoet (Feb 12, 2013)

i have never gone hungry unless it was intentional... i mean, i have been a few days without ample sustenance, but wasn,t starving because of it... intentionally i went 10 days once and 8 on another vision quest... hunger pangs usually subside after 2 or threen days and ur able to meditate peacefully...


----------



## Fishkiss (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol...I start to get hungry when I only have ramen...I'm a fatty tho...whiteboxin mutha...ill get food before I get drink..but that's just me...I like to eat...no one should have any problem in America eating...there have been times where I was in mid of nowhere and its been more difficult but I try to prepare...so to answer the question not very long...and by choice bci may be on some hallucinogenic binge.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 3, 2013)

About a week. No joke.


----------



## Everymanalion (Mar 3, 2013)

^On purpose?


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 3, 2013)

No, I don't have an eating disorder.


----------



## noitanicullaH (Apr 6, 2013)

6 days, Amphetamine marathon


----------



## meathook (Apr 6, 2013)

last april my road dawgs and i got a ride to these hot springs waaay the fuck up in the mountains of new mexico. after we got dropped off, it was another 8-10 mile hike up through the mountains to actually get to the springs. the 5 of us had been smoking weed since we woke up, and it was only about halfway through the hike that we realized that the only food we had was a single banana, a lb of bacon, and a lb of coffee. we had gotten so stoned that we had actually forgotten to get more food. after a discussion, we decided that it wouldn't be too bad to trek the rest of the way, spend the night, and then wake up early and hitch a ride back to town with the first person that showed up. well, just when we got to the springs, it started to snow, and i mean SNOW. luckily there was an abandoned cabin type building nearby. for the next three days, we spent all the daylight keeping warm in the springs, and the nights holed up in the cabin, burning all the furniture and reading aloud to each other. when the sky cleared and a middle-aged couple finally showed up on the morning of the 4th day, we convinced them to give us a ride right to a sun fresh.

tl;dr stuck in a blizzard without food for three days. 
also, hitching with 5 people was awesome.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Apr 9, 2013)

Everymanalion said:


> ^On purpose?


To be real with you I went on a weeklong mushroom binge.


----------



## vdem1 (Jun 12, 2013)

4 days no food or water. I was hospitalized for almost a week after that. I've never been that dehydrated in my life >.<


----------

